# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Помогите настроить Comodo

## lebron

В оперу лезут постоянно локальные адреса с нашей сетки,плюс 192.168.ххх.ххх. Точнее от меня на выход. 
Адреса в сети 10,11,0,0- 10,11,7,255


мои настройки сети:


Пожалуйста подскажите что закрыть, какие порты, и по каким протоколам. А то я что то запретил типа ip на ip так он у меня подвисал, пришлось отменить.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

